

Official Spotify Web Player - mysterywhiteboy
https://www.spotify.com/uk/blog/archives/2013/03/20/want-to-try-our-new-web-player/

======
mtgx
Does it work on ChromeOS, too?

~~~
mysterywhiteboy
Looks like they have gone down the flash route - so no.

I assume part of that decision is to make sure it doesn't work on mobile and
avoid cannibalising their premium subscriptions where playing on mobile is a
big feature.

~~~
bookwormAT
Are there problems with running flash on ChromeOS?

